# 18 month old discipline



## brighteyed (Sep 17, 2007)

Okay, so I have read book after book on positive discipline, I like the love and logic approach but am struggling with what to do for when she spits or throws food on the floor. Really, this is our only discipline issue right now. The only time she has difficulties are at the table. She starts to scream and spit or throw the whole plate or bowl of food on the floor. This happens at every meal. So, I assume that she is done or doesn't want that particular food and remove it from the table to offer her something else. When I remove the food she screams and starts crying. Sometimes she throws food on the floor just for fun too and laughs. I have no idea what to do and just keep having to mop my floor three times a day which is getting frustrating. I try to have her help me clean up but she likes doing that and so she just keeps throwing food on the floor and then wanting down to "help mommy clean". Any ideas?


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I would change up the approach for food in general. Try some suction cup bowls or giving her only small portions at a time, maybe. One thing that we're working on with our toddler is not throwing in anger or frustration, which is unacceptable. But throwing for fun, outdoors, is fine. So if you set boundaries (which is our approach to discipline -- not punishment nor reward, but providing boundaries) in terms of when throwing is unacceptable, and also provide an alternative that *is* acceptable, maybe that will help?

Another thing that has helped us enormously has been sign language. Since our 19 month old isn't terribly verbal, we've had really great success with using ASL with her. When she gets frustrated (and mealtime is a big one for us too) we ask her what it is that she wants. Usually the throwing is borne of frustration over not being able to communicate what she needs, so by giving her the ability to communicate her needs, that has helped cut down on mealtime frustration a lot!

GL, Mama! Hope that helps.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

With this stage, don't give anything liquid-like to her. Watch her and try to catch her throwing before it happens. And say 'all done?' if she's trying to throw it. If she wants it back, give it to her. If it goes on the floor, don't react, just leave it there. When she gets out of her chair she can 'help' clean it up.
At this age, I encouraged ds to push his bowl/plate towards the middle of the table to signal that he was all done. It seemed to catch on about a week later, and he's been doing it ever since.


----------



## towsonmama (May 19, 2006)

My ds is the same age as your dd and he's a thrower too. I've found the best thing I can do is ignore it when he throws food. I remove him from the table as soon as the throwing starts but I don't link that to the throwing. Actually, I usually just address the next activity, like "Do you want to go play with your trains?" or "Let's go change that diaper!" He still throws but removing him without making a big deal out it seems to work best here. Granted that sometimes means he'll need a snack sooner than usual. I'm finding though that he eats more before he starts the throwing now.


----------

